# Ideas on Insurance for U.S Expat.



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

O.k. So, I've been looking through international insurance lately.:ranger: And let me tell ya, I'm totally lost when it comes to insurance. Anyway....


To all those that have moved from the United States to Portugal who have gotten insurance for living abroad what company do you recommend and maybe what kinda of insurance do ya recommend getting. 

I know for sure I'm going to need insurance for myself and 2 kids to start but once I marry, it will only be for my children. 

Like I said, I'm looking at quotes, prices etc and its fried my brain. I'm so not smart when it comes to this crap.:confused2:

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing to consider is your current situation in the US. Many people find that their US health insurance does cover them in Europe. (Why not? The costs for health care are generally FAR lower than those in the US.) First place to check is any policies you already have.

But then you mention getting married. I take it you are moving to Portugal to marry a Portuguese national - and in that case, his health insurance may cover your kids once you are married.

Also, depending on how long the interval is going to be between your moving to Portugal and getting married, you may be able to get by with "travel insurance" for the interim.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

After readying your reply I realized I left out a key point. My children can't be covered via my boyfriends insurance after we marry due to the fact that they are not blood related. At least that's how his policy is now. So till we either change his policy I know for sure I need health insurance for my children after I marry. ....

Little extra info there. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

HJD76 said:


> After readying your reply I realized I left out a key point. My children can't be covered via my boyfriends insurance after we marry due to the fact that they are not blood related. At least that's how his policy is now. So till we either change his policy I know for sure I need health insurance for my children after I marry. ....
> 
> Little extra info there. Thanks


Is there a national health care system in Portugal? Because if there is, I'd be really surprised if it wouldn't include coverage for any minor children living in the household.

But if you're stuck with private insurance, it might not be a bad idea for him to take a look at changing policies after you get married. 

Sorry I can't be of more help here, but I don't know the Portuguese health care system at all. As far as private expat insurance goes, you could try contacting the insurance broker for AARO AARO?s Health Care Program for Expatriate America. AARO is an association of American expats that offers a health insurance plan to its members. If you're only insuring the kids, though, I don't think the association plan is going to help you much. But their insurance broker might have some information for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

unless your future hubby adopts the kids, they will not be covered by his national insurance. I had the same problem, I'm a Pt citizen, my hubby is german but has never lived in Germany and I couldn't register him with the health centre. We had to take a private health insurance for the two of us, check multicare, medis, ami, careful multicare has an age limit, they kick you out after you turn 70 years. We pay 170 euros a month with medis, but this includes dentistry. Usually dentistry is not part of the insurance. they are all on the net. Good luck, Nelinha


----------

